# How To Cut Tiles For The V-Cubes



## Me Myself & Pi (Jan 23, 2009)

Veiw instructions in this YouTube video:
[youtube]<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/F3-FEXk4C_g&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/F3-FEXk4C_g&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>[/youtube]

This is the time lapse video of me cutting & putting on all the tiles for my V-Cube 7:
[youtube]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SuTExT1T8qw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SuTExT1T8qw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]

You can download the guide lines in .doc (Microsoft Office Word). The lines were originally made in Microsoft Office Publisher, so if you'd like to modify the lines, you can download it in the .zip folder.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 23, 2009)

You didn't embed that correctly, here we use [youtube.]videoid[/youtube] tags.


----------



## Ramen (Jan 23, 2009)

Hence the thread about embedding videos: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1230


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah, I just figured that out through another forum on Google. Thanks anyway.


----------



## dmchale (Jan 23, 2009)

great job putting the templates together and your cube looks great once you put the stickers back on. I have to ask tho, how long did that take you to do??! Based on the time lapse it seemed like the project took you almost a full day


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah, about there. Here's what I say in the movie description in YouTube:


> This video took up 5 MiniDV tapes recorded in Long Play! (Long Play, [LP], allows you to record more video onto a tape for less quality) That's 7.5 hours! I started in the late afternoon on one day & went on until midnight. I finished on the next day at around noon. To kill the time, I listed to a radio drama.



Sorry it took so long to respond. I though I had this set up for an email notification of a new reply.


----------



## CuberZ06 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for putting these on the forum, Ive been planning on doing this


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 28, 2009)

I thought it was funny that you showed your video INSIDE the video (and even this thread)


----------



## theace (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry for bumping an ancient thread, but could you put up some templates for the square 1 (And common 3x3s and 4x4s as well)?


----------

